# Bed Sits



## Tio (Mar 28, 2013)

I have been searching everywhere on the net for a bedsit in Andalusia. Can't find a thing. Anyone any suggestions. I want one for 3 - 6 months with access to kitchen, in a semi rural area so that I can hopefully finish writing my book.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Around here the only place 'bedsits' , or a room in a flat/house would be advertised is on local shop windows /lamposts.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Look on idealista.com and fotocasa.es where people advertise places to _compartir_ - I use it in Spanish but you can search in English too!


----------



## Tio (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you both, I will have a look.


----------

